# Buh-Bye plus size clothes...



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I won't miss ya! Haven't shopped in the "Regular" part of the store in at least 16 years. That was kind of fun, and I don't even like to shop! 

Cindyc.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

You are an inspiration! Congrats.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Great news! Great feeling! I hope I'll be there soon.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

yay! Pam


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Aw great job!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------

